# Swiper no swiping!



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

This took place last week. I was trying to get Bridget better at long distance training. To do so I used treats that I would throw across the room for her to catch. She'd only try to catch treats that went towards her nose. One night I threw Bridget a treat right to Bridget's and Carlos came out of nowhere with an sprint diving interception! He did such a big happy dance that even Bridget was happy to see him excited. So I threw more treats and suddenly Bridget became a expert at treat catching. 

The best catch of the day. Carlos and Bridget was both deep in the back field. I threw the treat high and close to me and Bridget ran up to make the catch. Then I did a hail mary for Carlos knowing for sure he was going to get it. Bridget ran backwards and dove through the air with enough velocity to follow the treat while still heading backwards and upside down keeping her eyes on the prize. She snatched the treat a nano second before Carlos waiting jaws was able to get a hold it and still managed to land on her feet for a happy dance after a great interception. Then Carlos had to watch her do a happy dance which he joined shortly after I cheated by handing him a treat.

After the end of the game I realized that I used up most of the treats that I spent 6 hours making that day. Oh well. It was worth it.


----------

